# drainage with weed barrier cloth



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I used weed barrier cloth to cover the eggcrate of my false bottom. I haven't put the substrate in yet, but it seems like the weed cloth doesn't provide great drainage. I poured a little water onto it and it seems to just sit there. Does it drain better under the substrate? Is it ok to out the soil substrate directly onto the weed cloth or do I need to include a secondary drainage layer on top of it? The water level will be at least 1" below the eggcrate.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

It'll be fine. It has to 'wet-in' a bit, that's all. You've seen how water can run off some types of cloth until they manage to get a little absorbed.. it's similar to that. From DuPont's Weed barrier FAQ:

*Water appears to run off and not through the fabric. Is the fabric really permeable to water?

Absolutely! The fabric must be “wetted-in” to overcome water surface tension. Once the fabric has been installed on soil and covered with a top-dress mulch, the fabric will readily “wet-in” and allow water passage.*


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

Dangerously is right. I've tested it with a garden hose, and a full-on stream of water runs through where it hits without spreading out.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

i used it in my tank and it works fine, and you dont have to worry about your substrate falling thru. i just have the weed cloth then the substrate right on top of it, no need really for a second drainage layer ontop of the weed cloth imo.


----------

